# I LOVE my Sno-Bear ( so far anyway)



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

The storm that hit the NE this week finally gave me a chance to really try out my new plow.I bought it on clearance at my local Home Despot last March and never got to put it to the test. 
Well, I got to plow about 8 inches of snow/sleet mix and that plow on my S10 pushed everything I could throw at it. The cheezy plastic sight rods broke the second time I plowed.They just vibrated right off,so I painted some threaded rod flourescent orange and put them on.

So far I'm very pleased.

Glenn


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

Just make sure that you push your piles back nice and far to give yourself room for the next snows. Snowbears don't like moving hardened (re-crystalized) snow.

Sure beats a shovel, don't it?


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

CruZer;371862 said:


> The storm that hit the NE this week finally gave me a chance to really try out my new plow.I bought it on clearance at my local Home Despot last March and never got to put it to the test.
> Well, I got to plow about 8 inches of snow/sleet mix and that plow on my S10 pushed everything I could throw at it. The cheezy plastic sight rods broke the second time I plowed.They just vibrated right off,so I painted some threaded rod flourescent orange and put them on.
> 
> So far I'm very pleased.
> ...


Cool another SB believer!! We just got slush/rain down here (south shore MA)..but I did move the inch or 2 of crap out of my driveway with my SB. Moving snow from a nice warm truck cab...Got to love it..beats a shovel anyday!!

Funny that ur rod broke, mine is still going good after all these years..it is quite flexible and well made on mine..maybe there was a design change.

Do you have a strap or chain to lift the plow? If a strap..you MIGHT want to pick up a spare or 2 before it breaks. Mine is an older unit with chain...and it works well. Not a single failure on my SB, even the winch is original!!

Yea..do make sure you push the snow back as far as possible..made that mistake the first year!

Paul


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

I have had a snowbear for about 12 years, not a single problem yet. When I bought mine I ordered it from the factory there were no dealers after I bought mine they called me and wanted to know if I wanted to become a dealer. It came shipped to my work via tractor trailer they would not ship to my house. Came in three boxes and had to put it together. It came from Canada. Hope you have the same luck with yours. I have pushed so much snow with it.
Its not the make of plow but the operator and good tires. I pushed 10" with it yesterday like it was nothing.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

*another believer !!*

works for me !!


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

As far as the guide rods ....yes had trouble with them breaking....put a couple of clear 1/2 " id tubing pieces that I had available, over them (3") where they slip over the posts and have not had a problem since !!


----------



## iviatticus (Sep 30, 2006)

Well after much contemplation, I broke down and got a SnowBear. I picked it up used for about 4th of the original cost.

The only problem is the negative terminal broke off the winch. Does anyone have any experience with winch repair?


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm into the 2nd year with my Snowbear Flexblade (poly moldboard - mounts into a 2" front rcv hitch) and have just gotten thru two days of a Maine blizzard with it. They are saying that our area got 15.5, and of course you add to that the town plow factor at the end of the driveway.

While it did take a little effort to make the 1st pass through the big stack, eventually it got completely chipped away. I can't begin to imagine shoveling that out, and who want to blow it when there are winds gusting to 39mph. So the Flexblade on the little ol Cherokee did just fine. 

I just wish Flexblades were still available from the company (dropped them because of low interest) so more could experience them. So, for a low-buck expense (whole rig Jeep and all cost less than a hydraulic setup of a homesteader or one like that), plenty of return on the investment. For some older pics, search for "Flexblade" or "big ugly switch".


----------



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

I took the advice posted on here and ordered a replacement strap for my plow.$6.99 each.SHIPPING $12.99 !!!!!!! So, I ordered two of them.I figured I'd pay the same for having two shipped as one and I wouldn't have to order again for quite awhile.

Watch,,,,, now my strap will never break . That's OK.It's good insurance.

If this weather ever gets above zero and wind stops blowing ,I'll take some pix and post them here.
Glenn


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey guys glad to hear people talking positive about the snowbears. I have h ad mine for about 3 years and just put in wireless remote for raising and lowering the blade which is real nice not having that huge box hanging through the door and stuff.

Send in some good pics if you can seeing all the snow keeps missing us and its great to see others getting good use out of theres.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

minneplowguy;372339 said:


> Hey guys glad to hear people talking positive about the snowbears. I have h ad mine for about 3 years and just put in wireless remote for raising and lowering the blade which is real nice not having that huge box hanging through the door and stuff.
> 
> Send in some good pics if you can seeing all the snow keeps missing us and its great to see others getting good use out of theres.


I never cared for that big ugly switch either, nor the snow blowing into my ear thru the opened window, so an electrical engineer friend of mine helped me design a series of relays and now I have a nice long 3 way toggle switch on the dash in easy reach of my left hand, making the whole process so much easier. Total expense was under 40.00 So far, here we go into the 2nd year with it and so far flawless results.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

minneplowguy;372339 said:


> Hey guys glad to hear people talking positive about the snowbears. I have h ad mine for about 3 years and just put in wireless remote for raising and lowering the blade which is real nice not having that huge box hanging through the door and stuff.
> 
> Send in some good pics if you can seeing all the snow keeps missing us and its great to see others getting good use out of theres.


Here's a big ugly switch solution for under 40.00 and a little soldering.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Oops forgot the toggle pic, sorry.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

bdhunter;372384 said:


> Here's a big ugly switch solution for under 40.00 and a little soldering.


Nice circuit and looks like a nice clean install. Your friend did you right if he spec'ed the 60amp relay for you as well. With the crap coming from China it is even better these days to double rate contacts. 

If the plate on the motor does in fact say it will draw 30amps, I would be a little concerned about your open power connections to the relay (more so where the neg crosses the positive contact). 360 watts still enough to burn through that insulator if it is not rated.

Otherwise glad to see you got it working, and I am sure it will do you fine.


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

Cool. so how come snowbear doesn't have a spot on this website and how come there aren't rally any pics of memebers vehicles with their plows on ? as soon as i get a chance i plan on posting a few and hope others do as well.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Snowbear plows are an inexpensive means of putting a plow on a vehicle.$1000.00 few years back and off season on ebay for about half that.
They are really for personal use. I own a few apartment houses and it works great for me.
The other fact is my rig is a 99 Chevy Astro AWD not many options for a plow on that....:realmad: 
There are a couple of guys on here that use them commercially ,and hats off to them.
But the forum is really based around contractor folks,so that is why you prolly don't see them interested in advertising here,although Snowsport does .... 
I have never seen a Snowsport but never thought it would do what I needed to get out of a plow.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

never had a problem with mine ... Great for driveways and small commercial lots .... 7 yrs and still holding up to the Michigan snow ..... for $500 dollar clearance sale at lowes ... and 7 yrs later mmmmm... PRICELESS !!!!


----------



## iviatticus (Sep 30, 2006)

bdhunter;372384 said:


> Here's a big ugly switch solution for under 40.00 and a little soldering.


Is there any way you post your parts list and maybe a bigger picture of the diagram? I am having a hard time finding 60 amp relays. Thanks.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

iviatticus;372745 said:


> Is there any way you post your parts list and maybe a bigger picture of the diagram? I am having a hard time finding 60 amp relays. Thanks.


(They are 70 amp relays)

Search for "First plow of the season with the snowbear + lite mod" and you will see some of that. Those relays and the switch were all available from Farmco Auto Electric in Bristol PA, and it wouldn't surprise me if any good auto electric shop would have them. If that's not helpful enough, email me at [email protected] and I will send you a word document with pics.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

bdhunter;372869 said:


> (They are 70 amp relays)
> 
> Search for "First plow of the season with the snowbear + lite mod" and you will see some of that. Those relays and the switch were all available from Farmco Auto Electric in Bristol PA, and it wouldn't surprise me if any good auto electric shop would have them. If that's not helpful enough, email me at [email protected] and I will send you a word document with pics.


If you cannot find them in a shop you can try here.

http://www.mouser.com/search/Refine...eld&Mkw=auto+relay&Msb=0&Ntk=Mouser_Wildcards

BDhunter
Careful on the 70amp rating. Some relays (and I am pretty sure the ones you have used), use the normally open contact rating (or even worse an influx rating). That is the amount of resistance the relay can provide before it does make contact. Or in more simple terms, the amount of power that might make the contacts arc and conduct electricity when it is not suppose to. That series with the 70 in the front of the part number I am pretty sure has a normally closed contact continuous rating of 60 amps. I only wish I could make out the entire part number....

Either way you are more then safe.


----------



## iviatticus (Sep 30, 2006)

bdhunter;372869 said:


> (They are 70 amp relays)
> 
> Search for "First plow of the season with the snowbear + lite mod" and you will see some of that. Those relays and the switch were all available from Farmco Auto Electric in Bristol PA, and it wouldn't surprise me if any good auto electric shop would have them. If that's not helpful enough, email me at [email protected] and I will send you a word document with pics.


I finally came across that thread. I found a wireless winch controller on ebay for $30, so 
I think i might try that first. Thanks!


----------



## Blazerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello first time to the site, I agree the snowbear plows work great. Heave had one for the past two winters I bought for $200. Thats a nice electical layout, mine just uses one switch feed right into the truck through the fire wall that takes all the load.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

I must say that its nice to see other snowbear users out there. I have had mine for 7 years and am happy with it. I use it for residential properties mostly. It can't be that junky of a plow. Only wish it had a angling motor. I use it without any doubt in mind that it can get the job done. I even had a guy ask me if I would be willing to plow for him. He has contracts and needed some help. Must be reliable wouldn't you say? I even used it in the 02/14/07 storm in Hamburg, NY. Performed Flawlessly!!!! Good to know there are others who like em too!!!!


----------



## iviatticus (Sep 30, 2006)

I went saturday to go and pickup the plow. And on my way back the crappy door on the uhaul trailer opened up and the crossmember fell out.:realmad: I have no idea how, because the cart and the box with the wires in it was just sitting there. I couldn't believe it! Anyone have a spare crossmember?  

So this morning I started to play with the winch. The posts for the wires were corroded away and they were just stubs. So what I ended up doing was getting posts completely off and I connected the wires directly to leads for the motor. Then I soldered it and put it all back together and wa la! Everythings ok. For now.

ThisIsMe: Thanks for the link! I didn't notice it before.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

the crossmember that goes between the frame rails? Let me know if that is what you mean. I know of a snowbear that has been sitting around a shop for around 4 years. also if you go to harbor freight you can get a winch to replace the one you have. for only $50. you can also get a extended warranty for a little more. i think it's a 2 yr. when yours breaks you can take it back and get a replacement with no questions asked. can't beat that. i had the chain winch and the motor seized. so thats when i went to harbor frieght. i had to change the mounting a little but i use the winch cable instead of the chain. if you want some pics of it just give me a holler. anything i can do for a fellow snowbear user.


----------



## lotsacars (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd be interested in seeing this HF winch...part# would be nice, too. My winch is the only thing that has me nervous.


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

scsa

I thought that I had trouble with my winch (my winch has a strap), but it just turned out to be needing some tightening (4 nuts - where the strap attaches to the drum). However, until I realized that all I had to do was tighten it up, I was busy making plans for making a mount for a 2500 lb Warn winch.

My mounting plate was going to be a 1/2" or so plate cut to accept the Warn winch and fit the Warn mounting plate so that I could bolt the two together. I was going to re-use the two original mounting holes that are created by joining the two frame halves on the plow frame.

Is this basically what you came up with? Post up a pic or two of your set up - I would like to see it just in case I ever have to replace my winch.

Thanks!


----------



## iviatticus (Sep 30, 2006)

scsa;374437 said:


> the crossmember that goes between the frame rails? Let me know if that is what you mean. I know of a snowbear that has been sitting around a shop for around 4 years. also if you go to harbor freight you can get a winch to replace the one you have. for only $50. you can also get a extended warranty for a little more. i think it's a 2 yr. when yours breaks you can take it back and get a replacement with no questions asked. can't beat that. i had the chain winch and the motor seized. so thats when i went to harbor frieght. i had to change the mounting a little but i use the winch cable instead of the chain. if you want some pics of it just give me a holler. anything i can do for a fellow snowbear user.


That's excatly what I am talking about. There's 2 different models, I need the 5XM5.

I got the winch working ok. For now. I seen where you mentioned that you used the Harbor Freight one, I too was going to use that, but when I seen you needed a plate I figured I would try to repair this one first. I have no resources to fabricate a new mount.

I just spent 4 hours grinding rust and priming the frame tonight. Tomorrow I am going to paint it. I tried to get orange paint, but home depot didn't have it. So it's only the frame for now. The actual mount should be in tomorrow or wednesday, so I will get the mount installed and then all I need is a crossmember.

I would definately be interested in seeing some pictures, just so I have an idea of what I might have to get myself into


----------



## kwollen (Jan 8, 2007)

Making a base plate to adapt a different winch isn't very difficult. I sort of explain how in the string SnowBear Cheap Replacement Winch. I made an over-sized base plate, but all you would need is a piece of steel at least 3/16" thick the same size or slightly larger than the actual base on your SB Superwinch. I cut the steel plate with a saws-all, but a hacksaw and some muscle would do. A hand drill is all you need to drill through the plate. Remember to start the drill with either a center punch and/or a smaller drill bit. My drilling was not perfect so I had to enlarge the holes buy making them somewhat egg shaped with the drill bit. I bought the Harbor Freight $49.95 winch and no additional warranty because It is a back up in case mine fails and is just sitting on a shelf. Mile Marker makes a 2000lb winch that specs out almost identical to the HF winch (may be the identical one). 4wheelsparts.com has it for $80 and $12 shipping. This winch has a 2 year warranty, 12 mo on either the electrical and 24 on the hardware or the other way around, can't remember. Both winches have 1.5 HP as compared to the SuperWinch's 1.3 HP


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

i have been a little busy lately but i'll try to get them up in a few days.


----------



## NeoThoR (Dec 13, 2006)

this plow doesn't have angle adjustments does it? I mean.. remote angle adjustments


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

NeoThoR;381669 said:


> this plow doesn't have angle adjustments does it? I mean.. remote angle adjustments


No, that must be done manually, but it feels good to get out of the Jeep from time to time. Has never constituted much of a problem for me, just set a nice comfortable pattern of where you're plowing and change from left to right or straight accordingly when needed. At least in my case, no need to go flipping it back and forth too often.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

If they use a superwinch with the 2 bolt 33mm bolt up pattern the viper winches of ebay would be a direct replacement with no fabrication for about seventy five bucks shipping included.

As an added bouns you can get parts from the sellers website. WWW.motoalliance.com. I have the 2500 pound winch on my wheeler and it seems to work well.


----------



## SPSully (Dec 7, 2016)

Didnt realize there were this many fans.... I have one sitting in my yard as a back up if someone wants it. I have the plates for a ranger and a colorado


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The last post is from 2007. Just saying


----------



## SPSully (Dec 7, 2016)

Lol true... still amazed to see this many fans.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

i've had one for 7yrs old style two point mount been on two different trucks replaced the winch little bit of welding beat
the poop out of it keeps going well worth the money i spent on it


----------

